# Extreme Poodles



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My girlfriend Justine Cosley is going to be on there, so is Angela Kumpe and Lori Craig. I asked Justine if she needs me to go along to do HER hair and make-up. She is on this board too. I'll see if she can come on and give more details.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That would be great! I love watching these types of programs.


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got back from the TLC press junket in NYC. What a blast. I met all the TLC stars. They guys from OCC loved Silas, I got to eat Cakeboss cake, meet the little people, ect..

It's one show, but if they have good feedback, they will turn it into a series and follow the girls from show to show. If they come to Hershey, I will be featured. I did get picked to go to pasadena, but they originally wanted us to go from white dog to fully colored in 2 days and that's not how I roll. It takes me several weeks or months to do a creation, depending on the intricacy. Many of the girls refused to do it, so TLC listened to us, and they changed the rules, but it was too late for me to get a straight flight and I couldn't connect with my dog. my dog's happiness and wellbeing is my first priority. I'm kind of down knowing that I could have been featured, but I had to stick to my convictions. Oh well, I got to go to the party. 

We really hope it will show the true side of creative grooming, not the negative things people assume. I hope you like it, and if you do, please let TLC know. 

It airs June 13th at 9pm and Lori and Angela, 2 of the top competitors should be on the today show between the 8th and 11th. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I know I will be tuning in - I think it is amazing how creative groomers can be. I personally do not understand why people get so upset about dyeing/creatively shaving a dog - my understanding is that most people are using food coloring/chalk/dog safe dyes. I know that if I were to get a white poodle they could well be green for much of the Eagles football season or other important holidays haha.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Put it on my calendar.
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for that, doggystyles! I'm looking forward to watching this. Sorry you didn't get to go, but good for you for sticking by your convictions.


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some sneak peaks on Youtube:


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, so interested in this aspect of grooming, never see it here in Florida it's illegal to color dogs!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Even with non-toxic chalk?


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Marian said:


> Even with non-toxic chalk?


Yep, even with chalk. 

828.161 Prohibiting artificial coloring and sale of certain animals and fowls; construction.

(1) It is unlawful for any person to dye or color artificially any animal or fowl, including but not limited to rabbits, baby chickens, and ducklings, or to bring any dyed or colored animal or fowl into this state.

(2) It is unlawful for any person to sell, offer for sale, or give away as merchandising premiums, baby chickens, ducklings, or other fowl under 4 weeks of age or rabbits under 2 months of age to be used as pets, toys or retail premiums.

(3) This section shall not be construed to apply to any animal or fowl, including but not limited to rabbits, baby chickens, and ducklings to be used or raised for agricultural purposes by persons with proper facilities to care for them or for poultry or livestock exhibitions.

(4) Any person violating the provisions of this section shall, upon conviction, be guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

As you can see, it's not because it's harmful to the animals. Most of these laws were made to protect the buying and selling and abandonment of baby chicks and bunnies who were colored at easter and then abandoned in droves once their colors wore off. In other states it was to protect people from stealing cattle at altering their markings. Some laws just added "or any other animal"
Any breeder who shows dogs should want this law amended. If you would "enhance" your dogs colors (which is usually illegal for shows but we all know is done) you could be arrested. This law is so vague, can you use whitening chalk? Denose nose? or any other types of coloring. It's a stretch, but according to this law it's illegal.


----------



## Noriko (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Justine!
When did you join this forum?
I had great time with you @ pasadena show 

Noriko/Mimi


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Mimi! 
I had a great time with you also and will never forget your kindness. I owe you a drink I joined in April. I decided not to cord frankie. It's just too much work for me, but I'm in awe of those that can. I might be back to Pasadena, someone offered my a Llama to groom creatively. Gotta check the rules on that. lol.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

June 13th at 9pm? Serious? That's the exact timing of the premier of True Blood season 3.. That has prority!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for telling us about it, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Noriko (Nov 30, 2009)

Great! why don't you take extra days off next time? you are more than welcome to stay at my place 

I dyed one of my mini in Leopard pattern which you created, and it came out so cute! 


Noriko/Mimi

Noriko Poodles - home


----------



## doggystyles (Apr 21, 2010)

If I ever come back to Cali, I'm staying a week. it was beautiful. 

EP will air 3 times that week. Here is a link to the other listing times. we are already getting flack. But we knew we would. Honestly, I can totally understand if it's not someone's cup of tea. I respect that. I agree it's not for every dog. I'd never do it to a dog that doesn't like it. I really hope this show shows how much the dogs DO like it. And that we do not treat them like dolls. They are our partners and we couldn't do it without them. 

Ok, enough for my rant. Here is the link. 

TLC :: TV Listings :: Extreme Poodles


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> June 13th at 9pm? Serious? That's the exact timing of the premier of True Blood season 3.. That has prority!


HERE HERE sister!!
our family room tivo is on over load because I'm recording both of those ((True Blood and Extreme Poodles)) while watching another premiere in my room xD
read the books fluffy they'll make you swooooooooooooooooon over the show even more!

and I'm very excited to see the show XD I love the peacock lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> HERE HERE sister!!
> our family room tivo is on over load because I'm recording both of those ((True Blood and Extreme Poodles)) while watching another premiere in my room xD
> read the books fluffy they'll make you swooooooooooooooooon over the show even more!
> 
> and I'm very excited to see the show XD I love the peacock lol


Bitch please! I'm already on book 8, From Dead to Worse! ;D

I'll see if I can manage to record Extreme Poodles on the family tv, we got new cable and I haven't touched it since.. But all the other groomers at my work and I are getting together next sunday to all watch True Blood together.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lmao yay!!
DD

I think book 7 is my favourite out of all 10


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

With the pyramid? Yeah the plot was totally awesome. I love the twists at the end of the books.

OH! Do you think they'll ever bring Bubba into the shows?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

mhmm =D

and so do I!
I like her other series too but the "Southern Vampire Series" is my favourite XD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is the only series of her books that I'm reading, and after I finish book 8 I'm going to go read my other book I got, book 7 in the House of Night series, Burned. Though I'll have to look up her other series!


----------



## Phyrra (Jun 11, 2010)

Pearlsmum said:


> Thanks for the info, so interested in this aspect of grooming, never see it here in Florida it's illegal to color dogs!


Really?
My groomer has dyed my dog with Manic Panic, and some air brush pet safe stuff. As far as I know it's not illegal in FL?

I just saw the thing about Extreme poodles, and while I normally dislike 'reality tv', I'm Tivo'ing the show.









This was done with airbrushing.









This was done with Manic Panic.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

doggystyles said:


> If they come to Hershey, I will be featured.


I think you need a cheering section. I never miss Hershey and all of us who go can cheer you on!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Truly it is illegal in Florida! That being said, I've never heard of anyone get hauled off to the big house for coloring a dog. But it is the law in the state of Florida. It was not intended for dogs as state before but the way the law is stated does include dogs.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

WAH i have it set to tape- BUT not sure if i'll get to wtch it  becuse my cable is getting disconnected mondy AM for the move .... hmmmm need to figure my way around this sa trueblood is set to tape too.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Noriko said:


> Great! why don't you take extra days off next time? you are more than welcome to stay at my place
> 
> I dyed one of my mini in Leopard pattern which you created, and it came out so cute!
> 
> ...


OMG!! Your Marko is a half-sibling to my Dante! His sire is also AM/CAN Ch Divine Trading Spaces Deagra (Ty). :shocked:


----------

